# Hmmm, Should I Or Shouldn`t I?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-services-watch-/111218856265?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item19e5291149 :lol:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Lume doesn't seem much good


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, go for it.

It might be the return of










And you know how much you've always wanted it!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hmmmm... Drilled lugs.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

handlehall said:


> Yes, go for it.
> 
> It might be the return of
> 
> ...












BTW, I`m slightly concerned as to why anyone in their right mind would want to save a photo of that particular watch? :blink: :lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Right mind?

The photo does seem to come in handy every now and then though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not sure if I`ll be able to eat my tea after seeing that photo again


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate stealth watches!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, I`m slightly concerned as to why anyone in their right mind would want to save a photo of that particular watch? :blink: :lol:


I'm pretty sure I saved it... just in case of an emergency. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There`s a lot of very sick people on this forum :lol:


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't buy it, on a day that has a y in it , its safer for every one concerned


----------

